# Six mile report 3-27



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

REMINDER 
Don't forget, you will need a new fishing license by Tuesday April 1st, and if you are a fur hunter you will need a new furbearer stamp.

Take a look at the pictures of some real nice fish that were caught this last week. Go to catch of the week page. www.sixmilecorner.com

Lake Sakakawea

Same as the mid week report. The pike bite remains to be very good. You will still need ice fishing equipment, there's not much for open shoreline yet.

If it is pike you are looking for now is the time. Drop what you are doing and get to the east end of Sakakawea.

Lots of pike being caught, some over 20 + pounds. Stienke Bay, Centennial Bay, Wolf Creek, Douglas Bay and Garrison Bay are the hot spots.

Walleye activity is fair also on main lake structures and you can still get there by foot or atv.

If you catch and keep a big one bring it in for weighing and a picture for the internet.

Lake Audubon

It was a good week for walleyes on Audubon

Numerous limits being reported. Nice fish also! 
Walleye activity is picking up throughout the lake. Best area has been Velva Bay, Nelson Bay also the gravel road on the west side of the north lake.

Fish in 6 to 21 feet of water. Use Genz worms or tip #4 trebles with 2-3 minnows and suspend them about 6 inches off the bottom.

Try fishing the same areas you found them last fall.


----------

